# VISITING ITALY - PISA / ROME / AMALFI COAST / POMPEII / SICILY / VENICE



## Stanski (May 14, 2019)

Having completed a trip around Italy we discovered much and wish to pass on our learnings.
The thread includes responses from our initial query which other members have provided that will help others plan a trip.


----------



## Dezi (May 14, 2019)

Stanski said:


> Seeking knowledge from those who have it - Have searched the forums and found little info.
> Also camping / parking for a week in the area.
> Ta in advance.



Last time we visited we stayed at Happy camping with a free bus service to the train station.

However it seems that they no longer cater for motorhomes.

There is a small site here with some revues and its closer to the center.    41.875115, 12.554383

Dezi


----------



## andyjanet (May 14, 2019)

It’s been four years but we found this place just over the road from train station, it was acsi site at the time so I think it was 12 euros in September, train station over the road but we used our VESPA


----------



## colinm (May 14, 2019)

andyjanet said:


> we used our VESPA




When in Rome... :scooter:


----------



## phillybarbour (May 14, 2019)

colinmd said:


> When in Rome... :scooter:



I thought exactly the same when I read it.


----------



## andyjanet (May 14, 2019)

It’s a shame they’ve banned scooters from the centre of Rome now! We’ve been two or three times and it’s really nice having an evening on the scooter when most of the tourists have gone,


----------



## Stanski (May 14, 2019)

*Scooters - not us*

Ha Ha - We use shanks' pony.
Have contacted that motorhome location - waiting for response - now Euro 15 a night.


----------



## Clunegapyears (May 15, 2019)

https://www.villageflaminio.com/en/campings-rome.html

We stayed here. 5 mins walk to train station into centre.


----------



## andyjanet (May 15, 2019)

We have stayed here as well there used to be a free bus in from the campsite


----------



## wints (May 15, 2019)

We stopped at Camping Porticciolo, right on the shores of lake Bracciano, about 20 mins on the bus north of Rome. The site owner and his wife were very friendly, they advised not to drive into Rome, but to get a day traveller ticket which, I think, include using the metro in the city.

We stayed for 5 nights and spent 4 days (10 am until 6 pm) wandering around Rome.

Footnote....this was in the early 2000's...hope not much has changed.

regards
Allen


----------



## vindiboy (May 15, 2019)

ROME by vindiboy1 | Photobucket 

Rome easy peasy  , great to visit we stayed at the campsite shown, I will dig out the details and post later , we rode the  tourist bus round the city, jump on and off as you like ,There is also a local bus stop outside the camp site for access to the city all very easy, on the open top bus we had a massive downpour of rain, we left the camp site in full sun wearing shorts and tee shirts, really got caught out but the sun soon returned and we soon dried out,local touts were selling plastic macs, great value, they lasted about 5 minutes hee hee,


----------



## Stanski (May 15, 2019)

*VISITING ROME - Plan C - (14May19)*

Started as 2 from Ireland, 2 from UK - go to Rome and stay in 4 bed apartment, I was limited by unknown hospital op on knee but not a major hurdle.  Oh the woes of planning.
Apartment booked for 4 in early Feb. Flights booked for 2 from Dublin also. We departed mid-Feb for trip around Spain and Portugal for 3 months - what could go wrong?

*Plan A * 
Plan A soon became difficult when 3 weeks after booking the flights one of the Irish group was not able to travel (flying from Dublin). 

Hence a *flight ticket available for £115* (Cost of a name change) for anyone Dublin to Ciampino on 26 June for 6 days.
Depart Dub 26 Jun at 06:50, Depart Ciampino on 01 July at 21:00. 

Sis-in-Law travelling from Newry if anyone wants a lift from N.I.

*Plan B * 
Tried to amend the original apartment booking details to find we could not uncover the various booking options offered initially.  Had to cancel the apartment and start again.  

*Plan C *
Had indication from hospital that op will not happen until September - so we can plan to use the MH - hence late planning question above.
Booked another 2 room apartment - but now considering campsite options.  Have made contact with Garage Berado, S. Rome to ask if we could have discounted parking for the week.

Aiming to meet up with a Belgium chap who is living in S. France whom we met 21/2 yrs ago en route to Rome thus spending at least 1 week easy travelling.

*THANKYOU's* to all who have responded so promptly to aid our travel plans.  We shall ponder for a few more days as we guess others will populate our knowledge store.  

Should anyone wish to join us using the flight ticket - please do not hesitate to contact me, we can accommodate most tastes and needs.


----------



## runnach (May 15, 2019)

I cant help with Rome, but I do wish you well with the knee and remember plans are useless but planning is indispensable.

Channa


----------



## vindiboy (May 15, 2019)

Google Maps   This is the site we used in Rome it is at N41.87595 E12.55515 it was 15 euro a night plus 1 euro each tax well worth it for it's location, bus stops outside for the city,large pitches  and a bar restaurant on site ,we were in Italy for about 3 months started out at Tuscany ,after a spell in Hungary, and got as far as Pisa, good trip, free Sostas all the way  easy to find with relevant  publications Drivers are a bit mad , if there is a space on the road  one of them wants to be in it hee hee but no problems over all , great  trip.


----------



## vindiboy (May 15, 2019)

PISA Winery by vindiboy1 | Photobucket  Pisa is a great place to visit, we parked our van about 50 metres from the leaning tower and  we stayed there for about an hour before a local cop noticed we were there and asked us to move, we did  and parked up in a side street for a few hours seeing all we wanted to and then drove on to a free SOSTA at a winery  and had a night there, it was very interesting as truck loads of grapes were being brought in to be crushed .


----------



## Stanski (May 21, 2019)

*SICILY - From where?  Surely Naples is not the most southern port in Italy?*

Have started to investigate a trip to Sicily, thought you should get to bottom of Italy and get across with MH - seems not possible.
Am I right or wrong - advice sought.
Thanks


----------



## Clunegapyears (May 22, 2019)

Sicily 
We caught boat from bottom Villa San Giovanni to Messina. There is a return fare which worked out cheaper as long as you return within three months. Getting into the port was slightly confusing but we followed the trucks and the signs. Bought the ticket then and there at the port. Ignore the men offering to help you buy the ticket (want a tip), just go straight up to the booth.   I know quite a few people to catch boats from Genoa or Livorno to Palermo. 

We loved touring Sicily and had a fantastic time. Huge amount of wild camping. Really tolerant locals. Driving is off the scale even by Italian standards. You do get used to it! Eventually!! Really good fresh food markets and ancient sites. Some lovely beaches and coves. Some folk settled down on a campsite for a few days and hired a car for a few days to get to some of the more inaccessible places. We used Google Maps quite a lot to check routes ... some towns, especially hill towns,  are completely inaccessible to large vehicles. We should know… We managed to block a hilltown for about an hour and a half.  Park outside towns and walk in.


----------



## Stanski (May 22, 2019)

*SICILY - Ferry*

May Thanks for the info.  
I have struggled to find this ferry offering MH passage - hence my question.  The Ferries.co.uk site suggests it is only for car and foot passengers.  I guess you were on the local news with the blockage.

How long ago was your journey?


----------



## Clunegapyears (May 22, 2019)

Stanski said:


> May Thanks for the info.
> I have struggled to find this ferry offering MH passage - hence my question.  The Ferries.co.uk site suggests it is only for car and foot passengers.  I guess you were on the local news with the blockage.
> 
> How long ago was your journey?



Trucks and all sorts on the ferry. Get the ticket as you arrive. 

220 – 221: Mosaics and Mountain Mishaps! | Clune Gap Years
This is our blog post about blocking the hill town. We won CoPilot for caravans in a competition run by Our Tour for the worst sat nav tale!  I had nightmares for weeks about a chainsaw attacking our rear end!


----------



## Stanski (Jun 8, 2019)

*Italy - We are off - Hoorah*

Still a little uncertain how to enjoy Italy easily.

Current Route Plan is to see:
 Monaco, Genoa, Pisa, Florence, Rome, Pompeii and Amalfi Coast, with addition of Sicily if the temperature is kind and all finances add up.

With the Camperstop Europe book bought from Vicarius Books, we have options for overnighting.

For Rome we have booked Garage Berard for 6 days to store MH whilst we see the sights and the Vatican.

As temperatures are increasing and with main holiday season starting July we may opt to Motorway it quickly to visit Pompeii and Amalfi first, forgo Sicily this year and head back up to Rome visiting Herculeum on the way, then explore Central Europe possibly.

Anyways' we are orf in minutes few and shall experience our very initial Newhaven to Dieppe ferry journey.  Cost was within a margin of £3 against going to Dover - Calais and driving down through Central France.


----------



## Stanski (Jun 24, 2019)

*Italy - Our Experiences 2019*

This story starts at the France Italian border at the very bottom, at a place called Menton.
Got fuel at 1.39 just before motorway, chose to get autostrada for initial foray towards Genoa.  Travelled approx 160km to a sosta at Cells Ligure, literally 150m from exit. Toll was 17euro.  Stayed for a couple of days, walking down 500m steep hill to beach.
Decided to take coast road to Genoa, a tad up-down and windey but very bearable and comfortable, even getting through Genoa was OK.
After stocking up stopped along coast road at ????- temp was in 30's and sought shade whenever possible.

FUEL - ranged from 1.41 to 1.58, typically 1.42.
Decided to rejoin autostrada after Marina Devina, going through tunnels on coast road was an experience, although width limit indicates 1.85m, this at the higher part of the tunnel, got thumbs up from Walls ice delivery so followed him.
Next stop was Lucca - beside red cross tent and near market carpark.  Journey was approx 140km, Toll was 13euro, chose to hit the autostrada as it was noticeable roads were not so comfortable, The Morning market was a mile long to end and back, took over 3hrs to see all the stalls. Visited the walled town, worth the jaunt.
Pisa was only 30mins away, found difficulty in finding sosta, eventually got one for 18euro and had to get bus into city(1.50 each).  A good city to walk around. Worth the effort.

ROADS
Xcountry roads not so palatable, (same as Portugal), but some main roads were also in poor repair, whilst stretches were very good.  Autostrada from Menton saved a lot of hill climbs and also offered good views of coast and land.

STOPS
Most were found using Camperstop Europe, but not all are alive so a couple of last minute changes of plan.  Found more often water always available, but WC drops not so plenty.
So far so good with a couple of nights at a beach, (below Cessina), and a night in the hills E of Grosetto (Albacete) - damn gnats a torment.
Now inland near a lake in town of Bracciano on a sosta. 14euro with WiFi, and nice view.
Rome tomorrow.

FOOD
Fruit juices expensive, bread slightly more costly,hams more expensive, but cooked chicken can be found to be cheap also cereals. Milk is double of UK, overall our budget has roughly increased by 20%.

Will improve info once better WiFi available


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 11, 2019)

*Ztl*

Hi Stanski, we're traveling through Italy to Sorrento in a couple of months. Did you manage to avoid the ZTL zones?


----------



## Stanski (Sep 16, 2019)

Kizzy said:


> *Ztl*
> 
> Hi Stanski, we're traveling through Italy to Sorrento in a couple of months. Did you manage to avoid the ZTL zones?


Although a little late in responding - I found major cities to have small signs indicating the boundaries of the ZTL with those that I spotted with often Euro 1 as the minimum standard required.
In large cities such as Rome the zones were specifically the centre and you had opportunity to find parking within 3-4km of it.

SORRENTO
A train from Naples passes Herculeum, Pompeii and into Sorrento is used by many for a few Euros.  Trains are old and lack comfort but get you from A to B.

AMALFI COAST road is banned to motorhomes as the roads are very narrow and bends are severe at places which torment buses and delivery vans.  travel by bus is so much more enjoyable.

*Sorrento - Amalfi Coast and Pompeii - how we did it.*
We stopped in a town aire (name is Cava dei Terreni) on the main road between Pompeii and Salerno.  The aire is at top of the town near the Police headquarters office.  It is not easy to find as roads have changed to one way in some parts.  The co-ords in Camperstop are good.  Water and Elec is available, with WC and dump just outside the parking area beside the sports ground.  Find town centre, head north up a steep hill, at fork take right hand road and up a steeper hill for about 250m then turn right - parking is on right at a junction with a low 1m barrier closing the exit.
We walked 20min down the hill to the train station (name of station is not town name which confused us initially), got train to Salerno, then bus to Sorrento then train again to Pompeii, returning back by train - all for approx Euro10 each.


----------



## Stanski (Sep 16, 2019)

*South Italy* - After touring the coast road from Salerno we had an urge to get moving so chose to travel the motorway after a few days where we found very busy summer holiday crowds along the west beaches.

Along the motorway tolls were reasonable to Palmi. Approx Euro27 comprising 17 + 3 + 7.  
Off the motorway a hilltop town called *MARANO CALABRO* has a suitable aire with water, no WC but a waste drain is provided.   The next town East is 8km away which has a Lidl, and access back onto the motorway.
The hilltop town is very steep and has an old Norman castle ruin at its top.  A hearty climb up steps or roads is worth the view, Euro1 entry.  In the evening on weekends in the summer a hot food lorry sets up in a small square just above the aire.

*PALMI*
We found a site on the beach - arriving late and in the dark gave us little chance to see options so took what we could find - costing us Euro20 with outdated showers and services.

*EAST COAST options*
For no reason than to explore we drove over the mountain to the east coast and found a purpose built motorhome site in *BIANCO* [ 38.0938, 16.155. ]
Payment of Euro1 for toilet waste only - alongside beach, at end of resort road.  Main area was fully occupied with water hoses for showers - we parked just 100m beyond the boundary edge along with a german couple and an Italian MH.

The coast railway line runs beside the beach so entry to the resort road is over a crossing in the town, cars have access via short underpasses which MH's cannot use.

*Alternative Location*
Approx 20km south another parking area at the town of ..... is available just off the main road on the left.

We also stopped in between fishing boats alongside the IKO International Windsurfing Office at *REGGIO de CALABRIA* on route to Sicily ferry.

*SICILY FERRY*
Motorhomes are only able to cross at *SAN GIOVANNI.*  A 2 month return was Euro91 for our 6.5m Hobby.
The ferry entrance is beside the railway and as we approached a chap guided us to the left ferry.  This takes you south of *MESSINA* at a terminal 2 mins from the motorway.  
I suspect the other ferry on the right is more car and passenger and they travel direct to Messina.


----------



## Stanski (Sep 16, 2019)

*Southern Italy - 2019
FUEL - *Often we found many stations offering diesel at Euro 1.43, worst was 1.54 along main roads. add another 15 to 25 cents per Litre if you want service by the host.

*FOOD-* Using most often Lidl as a standard plenty of these stores were found at outskirts of many towns.  Generally prices were not much different to the North with veg and fruit cheaper at times.  Plenty of oranges, peaches and melons were sold along the road with many houses offering similar to obtain an income.
Local stores were as good as Lidl with only small variation in price.  

Ice-Cream - Very nice when we indulged, and cheap at approx 1.30 to 1.60 for a double cone.  
Still Water - Usually 2.00 to 2.50 for 6 x 1L bottles, or 3.00 for 6 x 1.5L
Milk - so many variants - we often bought longlife 1L at approx 90cents each or 1.35 for 1.5L.
Bread/Rolls - A local produced brown loaf often cost us 2.50, with rolls approx 30-40 cents each.
Meats - we had no problem obtaining ham, chicken, beefburgers or sausages such as bratwurst.  
Cheese - many variants at a cost not too much more than UK - even found Irish Cheddar in some stores.

Generally our 3 day food bill would be approx Euro25.  With the higher sunshine & heat we drank a lot more water/juices and also plenty of salads but lessened our intake - losing approx 1 stone on the journey.

*GENERAL - *Entrance fees to castles/museums/etc were in the main very reasonable compared with UK.
One dissapointment with the southern areas of the country was the amount of rubbish strewn across roads and streets.  Even in Rome the outskirts were not well kept with large cache of rubbish beside the bins.
We were told by more than one person that the locals used road laybyes as a dump to show anger at the poor services provided by the town council / government.


----------



## Stanski (Sep 16, 2019)

*VENICE - *We learnt by chance that an aire at Treviso was available beside the football ground.  This has no services and you are limited to 48hrs. The train station is South side of the town and takes 20mins to walk or catch a #3 bus from the main road.
Train to Venice cost 3.70 each way.  
Venice was interesting and needs comfortable shoes to walk around the city and across the multiple bridges.  To enter the basilica requires you to store your bags in a safety deposit which is located in an entrance to the square adjacent to the building - annoying to find thid after queuing for 40mins.
Take care in observing the route signs (yellow on walls) as we ended up walking up to the cruise ship terminal from the Art Gallery because we forgot we had crossed a bridge to enter it.
A worthy visit.
*Treviso-* is a walled city with some interesting buildings.  A student town with a fruit and veg market near the centre. 
A laundry is sited on the main road just to the left of the main entrance to the football car park.


----------



## Carrerasax (Sep 18, 2019)

How do we find sostas in in Italy?
Are there no poi’s for other than GB or France?


----------



## Stanski (Nov 25, 2019)

Carrerasax said:


> How do we find sostas in in Italy?
> Are there no poi’s for other than GB or France?


We used the Europe Camperstop book sold by Vicarius Books - it gives co-ords with info about the site.  Not every entry is 100% accurate but you can usually work around the issue.  We also found information from other travellers as we went so on a few occassions did some WCing of our own.


----------



## barge1914 (Nov 26, 2019)

Hi guys. Good useful thread, keep it coming. We’re thinking of southern Italy next year. Done a few trips around and through the north, but never got below Roma. Thought we’d go down the middle this time, then West side going down, to pick up Pompei Herculaneum and so on returning up the east side. Any feedback on the east, places to go or avoid?

Later on the next trip we’ll go down French Alps, squiggle round Allos, Bonhomme etc., over Lombardi, then visit all the dead end valleys on the Italian side, coming back over Simplon and through Switzerland. Subject of course to Boris not buggering it up for us.


----------



## Stanski (Dec 17, 2019)

Stops for near Rome and southern Italy we used - specific details such as co-ords we have on Maps.me but it is not available to me as I write.  Feels I have written this before so apologies if duplicate info

*Bracciano *- campsite near castle and lake, nice couple who immediately cut tree limbs and branches to allow us to squeeze under for shade.
*Rome - Garage Barado* - located close to ring road, suitable for just parking up (a daily charge to pay) and then getting bus into city.  WC, water and can overnight.
*Colleferro*  - aire SE of Rome off E45 10km - entry is controlled by a barrier sited inside small car park and beside sports club.  Water and waste dump. Launderette around corner about 200m away as you leave car park turn to the right, at lights turn right again and past a junction on the right.
*Cava dei Terreni* - located on hill above town - has free electricity, water and wc dump. Comfortable stop, 20 minutes walk downhill to town centre or train station.
*Marono Calabro* - Hilltop town just off E45/A3 motorway 5km - as you enter town turn left then 150m beside church turn left up incline and then carpark on right - aire is next to it.  Nice castle on top worth a visit.  
Next town south is Castrovillan that has a Lidl - watch for signs take second road left after entering town outskirts. OR first left then next right.
*Palmi* - Next to beach - payment required (20Euro) - Basic showers, water and elec.
*Catazanzo Marina* - sandy Beach beside noisy clubs / pubs, find space amongst trees or in open.  Water available in car park.
*Bianco* - Pebble Beach - Motorhome area set up for approx 50 MH with water - 1Euro for WC disposal.  We parked outside as it was full with others. Small town.
*Reggio de Calabria* - Palleno Beach beside Kite Surfing offices - sandy beach amongst fishing boats.


----------

